# How do I know if my back is broken?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are questioning it, probably time to go see a doctor. That is all.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It doesn't have to be broken to cause pain and need attention. If you don't deal with it right away, it can become chronic, and then you're never done with it. I know it's easy for me to say, not having to deal with the American health care system, but even so--get it taken care of.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Having an accident and needing to work out whether or not it's worth paying for an x-ray sucks, what a terrible system. 

OP how much will a consult and x-ray set you back?


----------



## Snowguy (29 d ago)

Better to be sure than not and cheaper too.


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

I would go to the doctor asap. If it's not a broken back it's probably something that physical therapy can help you with. I get the $ sucks but ultimately your body is not worth rolling the dice with.


----------



## money4me247 (3 mo ago)

I agree that you should see a physician.

Good news is that if you are not elderly, not going insanely fast, and did not fall >10 ft, it is unlikely to get an isolated fracture in the thoracic spine (upper spine) from a fall that is mostly on the hip.

Some red flags that you should definitely seek immediate medical attention is significant bruising along your spine, visual bony deformity, severe localized point tenderness with pressing on the bony areas along the midline of your back, sudden neurological symptoms (numbness/tingling, loss of sensation in a patch-like pattern or along your extremities or in your groin/buttocks region, loss of bowel/bladder function), or presence of another concurrent very painful or severe injury. 

A primary care visit or urgent care visit is simple and x-rays are cheap and easy. If you're high risk or there is high suspicion, they would order a CT scan. If a fracture was seen, surgical intervention is only needed if it is an unstable spinal fracture (meaning high risk of spinal cord injury based on parts of the vetebrae involved and pattern of fracture) - those are usually result of high-force trauma (most commonly automobile accidents).

Most likely the upper back pain is from muscle injury and bruising - treat with rest, ice, OTC nsaids or acetaminophen. However, I would recommend seeing a physician, they will do a good physical exam +/- imaging studies if concerning.


----------



## Chern (3 mo ago)

you know your body and how you fell. Sounds like this time it was different. Bummer!
An Xray is only a waste of money if it turns up nothing’s wrong structurally.…but we’ve all wasted $ before and eventually you get over it. Surprisingly you’ll be happier if you find the X-ray turns up nothing.
However, It’s worth every penny if it turns out you’ve actually damaged a vertebra.
better to know than not to know and know how to properly treat it when you finally know.

Personally, I’d get the X-ray if felt I injured myself snowboarding; which I have done several times…I’ve gotten both X-rays and MRIs. Sometimes they show damage other times they showed no damage.
It‘s fairly easy to get an MRI in the USA. Chalk one up for the American medical system!


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Go to an ER or Orthopedic doctor TODAY! Don't go to a clinic or your regular doctor. Pelvic and sacral fracture are not something you want to "wait and see if it heals by itself." Nerves that affect bowel and urinary function travel through the sacrum, and a fracture there can cause potential nerve impingements. They'll do x-rays, which will get read by a radiologist. Yeah, the cost will suck, but what will suck more is having a dibilitating injury for the rest of your life that you've never diagnosed. If the affected area feels REALLY sore or tender or hot, or you had issues laying flat while sleeping last night, deal with this IMMEDIATELY.

I will also add the hospitals tend to have charity funds for people who can't afford their medical bills. Don't ask up front, but contact hospital billing dept about charity AFTER your hospital visit.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I have broken my back riding, and split my pelvis (different events, yay me!). The pelvis was actually worse, but both caused long term effects that required attention, and both would have been better today if I got attention sooner.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

CalvaryCougar33 said:


> Slammed with most of my weight landing on my hip. Hip area hurt alot that day to the point to where it was hard to bend over but that’s it. Woke up the next morning with a deep pain in my upper back but didn’t hurt if I was laying down. My question is when should I get an xray and when is it a waste of money. Anybody broken their back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this. I've used it once. Before I was married and on my wife's insurance. Had a CT with contrast for less than $500. https://www.mdsave.com/t/imaging-radiology. I did a quick search on it and the x-ray you need would be less than $200. In my area.



Manicmouse said:


> Having an accident and needing to work out whether or not it's worth paying for an x-ray sucks, what a terrible system.
> 
> OP how much will a consult and x-ray set you back?


That's what Obamacare did to us.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

phillyphan said:


> That's what Obamacare did to us.


Obamacare, The Affordable Care Act, actually set out to make insurance cheaper for everyone.

OP would not have this dilemma if he purchased (subsidized) insurance under the ACA. Despite potentially higher premiums, something like an xray would definitely be covered.


----------



## money4me247 (3 mo ago)

toaster said:


> Go to an ER or Orthopedic doctor TODAY! Don't go to a clinic or your regular doctor. Pelvic and sacral fracture are not something you want to "wait and see if it heals by itself." Nerves that affect bowel and urinary function travel through the sacrum, and a fracture there can cause potential nerve impingements. They'll do x-rays, which will get read by a radiologist. Yeah, the cost will suck, but what will suck more is having a dibilitating injury for the rest of your life that you've never diagnosed. If the affected area feels REALLY sore or tender or hot, or you had issues laying flat while sleeping last night, deal with this IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> I will also add the hospitals tend to have charity funds for people who can't afford their medical bills. Don't ask up front, but contact hospital billing dept about charity AFTER your hospital visit.


From the way the fall was described, I agree pelvic fracture more likely than upper back. Would have very high concern level for pelvic frx if you have pain with walking / weight-bearing / leg movements.

Yes, nerves related to bowel and bladder function can be injured in severe pelvic or lower spinal injuries. So huge red flag if bowel/bladder dysfunction or numbness in groin/buttocks region. That means go to ER immediately.

OP mentioned concern for costs in his post, so I would advise ER only if you have the red flag symptoms I mentioned in my prior post or also significant head injury or still having severe uncontrolled pain or not able to weight bear / difficulty with walking. Cost of same testing via ER compared to outpatient radiology referral from PMD or urgent care is much much more expensive. But it depends on your individual insurance coverage as well. ED imaging only helpful in highly concerning cases where you need imaging with results right away and also needing surgerical evaluation (ortho for pelvic or hip, neurosurg for spine or brain).

You can get a script for imaging via your PMD or urgent care for outpatient imaging which is much cheaper and usually can get it done same day as well. Some outpatient offices / urgent cares can do imaging on site (also cheaper than ED).

It is true hospitals can assist or make payment plans to help people have real difficulties with payment or lack of insurance, but I would personally only use the ED/hospital if there was a significant red flag: neuro symptoms, inability to walk, bladder/bowel symptoms, ongoing uncontrolled pain.

ED is good if highly suspicious injury/symptoms or significant mechanism of injury that require time sensitive eval. Hospitalization is only needed if unstable fracture of pelvis or spine causing or high risk of neuro injury or displaced hip frx where you are not able to walk so you require urgent/emergent surgery. Other lower risk fractures are actually likely better handled as outpatient with elective procedures if needed. Majority of pelvic fractures and stable spinal fractures (meaning without risk of neuro involvement) are just watched without surgical intervention. Displaced hip fractures definitely need surgery. Can also be hospitalized for pain control for nonsurgical fractures with dispo to inpatient rehabs.

High impact snowboard crashes with head injuries or loss of consciousness should be transported to ED via EMS.

Seeing an orthopedist for your specific complaint makes sense but usually need a referral from a primary. Ortho is usually pretty booked with appointments/surgeries already so hard to get a walk in or next day appointment. Usually takes many weeks for an appointment unless expedited by a PMD or you already have a relationship with the orthopedist. Edit: also, there is no point in seeing ortho without imaging or a known fracture. Need to get imaging first prior to ortho visit.

Obviously, medical advice over the internet is not ideal, especially with traumatic injuries where a physical exam determines a lot. I agree you should see a physician if having ongoing symptoms (sooner rather than later) and go to ED immediately if having red flags.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

phillyphan said:


> Try this. I've used it once. Before I was married and on my wife's insurance. Had a CT with contrast for less than $500. https://www.mdsave.com/t/imaging-radiology. I did a quick search on it and the x-ray you need would be less than $200. In my area.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Obamacare did to us.





Revvi said:


> Obamacare, The Affordable Care Act, actually set out to make insurance cheaper for everyone.
> 
> OP would not have this dilemma if he purchased (subsidized) insurance under the ACA. Despite potentially higher premiums, something like an xray would definitely be covered.


Pretty sure that before the ACA healthcare wasn't affordable too.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Pretty sure that before the ACA healthcare wasn't affordable too.


Yeah you can thank layers and lobbyists and corporatism in general for this cluster.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's hard to see how this thread could _not _turn political. Nevertheless, my thread-moving finger is twitching.


----------



## DePOW (Oct 5, 2013)

You would know if it was broken you would have problems walking not bending over. Suggest you visit a Physio first then your GP. My Local GP usually sends me to Physio if I have an issue rather than doing expensive scans first.


----------

